# jsv



## margondla29 (Aug 8, 2014)

hi all,
i have applied for Germany job seeker visa yesterday they have taken 4900 Rs DD and said check your Email. now i would like to know when to submit 20000 Rs DD (verification fee DD)
can any one tell me what is the process or sequence of job seeker visa in step by step

thank in advance


----------



## enlighten.life (May 11, 2014)

margondla29 said:


> hi all,
> i have applied for Germany job seeker visa yesterday they have taken 4900 Rs DD and said check your Email. now i would like to know when to submit 20000 Rs DD (verification fee DD)
> can any one tell me what is the process or sequence of job seeker visa in step by step
> 
> thank in advance


Refer the Job Seeker Visa thread. You will find entire process, evaluation, and sucess criteria

thanks


----------

